# Skip Over BIOS Display?



## the_iconster (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,
I'm trying to reduce the startup time of my computer, and one thing that seems to take quite a while is the BIOS. First, it has to recognize all of my IDE drives, etc. Then it verifies DMI Pool Data. This all ends up taking maybe 20 seconds. Now on my Dell (The comp. I first referenced is a build of mine), it seems as though it takes about 5 seconds before it gets to the Windows loading screen. Is there a way to fix all of this?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Even if you can "skip" the display, unless the physical recognition occurs at boot the drivers will not be loaded and the PC will fail to boot.

The display itself is not the thing taking the time, its the process.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, other than setting the "quick boot" option that skips the memory test, you're pretty much stuck. There may be some minor "tweaks" that you could do to cut a second or two off. Try setting all the unused IDE disk channel positions to NONE instead of AUTO. This allows the BIOS to skip searching for a device in that position. It won't save much time, but there isn't much time there to save.


----------



## the_iconster (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

Just wondering ... why is it that Dell / other commercial computer company's comps seem to flash right over the BIOS yet home-built ones take a while?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The high quality and high performance of the Dell  .....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Real computers have more to do during the POST!


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

Personally I'd rather not skip the POST. That's one very annoying feature of Dells, in my opinion. But I think JohnWill is pretty close to the mark: more complex hardware configurations require more extensive testing.

chris.


----------

